# Emergency heat/gas generator safety



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Very sad story but people need to be very careful if using a generator if they have no power. Get a new CO detector. Fumes must have seeped in around some windows or a dryer vent or whatever.

http://news.ca.msn.com/canada/two-dead-of-carbon-monoxide-gas-in-newcastle


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

We just had two people die in the same building 24 hours apart from a generator running to close to the building. By the time they figured out what killed the first one it was to late.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Kinda scary cuz I got one. My garage roof is vented open to the atmosphere on the sides and I have not had to use the generator. I will make sure the hole in the wall by the centra vac exhaust that I run the cord thru is sealed perfect. When you are a HVAC guy you sometimes think CO won't get you as you work with gas all day and fumes but complacency kills.


----------

